# PC won't boot with new Graphic Card



## piyush2903 (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi,

I bought a new graphics card Gigabyte GTX 970 Windforce but after I put it in my system it my CPU wont switch on whereas If I remove it all the fans and LED lights up

Below is my Config
Motherboard - GIGABYTE 990FXA -UD3
PSU - Seasonic M12II 750 Evo
Ram - 16 GB

I have cross checked all the wires many time everything seems connected just fine. Please need help.


----------



## Aakarshan (Feb 22, 2016)

Are you able to enter in BIOS?


----------



## piyush2903 (Feb 22, 2016)

Aakarshan said:


> Are you able to enter in BIOS?



Nothing happens it won't even Blink.... Fans and LED not running at all...


----------



## Aakarshan (Feb 22, 2016)

What is your configuration.Do your processor does have onboard GPU,Do you're updating your gpu or installing a new one?If you are upgrading then you'll might need uninstalling the drivers of the old Gpu first.

Make sure you have installed the graphics card into the first PCI Express 3.0 slot correctly and it's clicked into place. Then ensure to attached the 6-pin power connectors from the PSU to the top of your graphics card, which is required to power it (your PSU will need to support this - normally labelled as PCI-E cables). You might of missed this, in which case the motherboard will fail to power up the device and auto-shutdown for protection.

Connect the monitor cable only via the DVI-I connector (which carries both an analog and digital signal) if using an analog screen. Else you can use either DVI-D, DVI-I or HDMI, if working with digital.

Chck your ram, might be you have deattached it while installing the GPU.Or try your GPU in your friend's rig to check it out if it works.


----------



## piyush2903 (Feb 22, 2016)

Aakarshan said:


> What is your configuration.Do your processor does have onboard GPU,Do you're updating your gpu or installing a new one?If you are upgrading then you'll might need uninstalling the drivers of the old Gpu first.
> 
> Make sure you have installed the graphics card into the first PCI Express 3.0 slot correctly and it's clicked into place. Then ensure to attached the 6-pin power connectors from the PSU to the top of your graphics card, which is required to power it (your PSU will need to support this - normally labelled as PCI-E cables). You might of missed this, in which case the motherboard will fail to power up the device and auto-shutdown for protection.
> 
> ...



I am using AMD FX 8350 so no Onboard Graphics card.
This is my first build so not upgrading it.....
I have connected it to PCIEX16_1 of the motherboard
My PSU is 8 Pin. to both 6 Pin and 8 Pin of GPU
There is no point of connecting to MOnitor as nothing blinks.
Don't have a friend where I can check this thing.


----------



## anaklusmos (Feb 24, 2016)

I think it's a power connection issue, take a picture of the power connections u have made on top of the gpu and post here.
 From what I understand, your gpu needs a 6 pin and an 8 pin connector, which is the same as mine (Zotac Gtx 970). I had to to use a 6 pin, and a 6 pin combined with a small 2 pin connector in order to form the 8 pin one and then connected it to the gpu. 
Also, if possible, ensure that you are connecting separate cables coming from the PSU, and not any offshoots from already used ones (which may be powering other components). I had this connection problem earlier, which would cause my pc to randomly shut down during games. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lincon_WD (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi piyush2903 ,

Agreed with [MENTION=129460]anaklusmos[/MENTION] .

You can check if the PSU is fine. Unplug the PSU, connect the green wire with any of the neighboring back(gound) wire, using a wire, or any metallic paper clip. With a load attached to the PSU (typically your 12mm cabinet fan), power on your PSU. If the PSU starts, and the load works, then PSU is fine. This is a quick test.

Hope it helps.


----------



## topgear (Mar 11, 2016)

[MENTION=322004]piyush2903[/MENTION] - problem solved ?


----------



## piyush2903 (Mar 11, 2016)

topgear said:


> [MENTION=322004]piyush2903[/MENTION] - problem solved ?



Figured out that there was problem with Motherboard so have claimed the warranty and waiting for their action on the item.


----------

